
Reverse Engineering A/B Tests (2009) - tinderliker
http://www.benchmark-analytics.com/d/?q=Reverse+Engineering+A-B+Tests
======
al_ramich
I suppose it's interesting to find out whether and what companies are A/B
testing, not sure you can learn a great deal though as each site will have its
own objectives, KPIs, design and user segments. Rotating banners or versions
of the same is really just a way to have more content and more dynamic design
but its not really A/B testing.

------
canadianwriter
By the way - if you are thinking of A/B testing, my article has some serious
considerations to make before you do:

[https://kolemcrae.com/testing-sucks-right/](https://kolemcrae.com/testing-
sucks-right/)

------
KenanSulayman
(2009)

That said, it's fascinating how archaic websites from just 9 years back look
today..

~~~
ssharp
When I first saw the various screenshots and the Netflix mailer, I thought
this was from 2004-2005.

